# Anyone purchased from Soap & more in Calgary?



## KSL (Mar 27, 2009)

I am wondering if anyone's purchased from Soap & More in Calgary yet?
I checked out and there was no shipping charge, and I couldn't find a sale or "free shipping over $-" anywhere on the site.

It said on thier shipping details that they charge a huge handling fee too, but that didn't show up in the cart... (I checked shipping details after I saw there was no charge in the cart) - anyways.. am i expecting a big fat surprise????????


----------



## KSL (Mar 27, 2009)

NEVERMIND!
They just sent a confirmation email that said I'll get a big fat surprise!
But it states that I need to respond so I guess I'll have to see just how FAT that shipping and handling charge is before I give them the go-ahead.


----------



## TheGardener (Mar 27, 2009)

Where do you live Naturliche?  I have used Soap & More from time to time and found their S&H to be quite reasonable. I haven't used them for awhile. I only use them for items I can't find anywhere else because they are a little pricey.  But they do have some cool looking resins I would like to try.

I live in B.C.


----------



## KSL (Mar 27, 2009)

I"m from Toronto, moved here from BC two years ago.
Funny this morning I woke up with a humongous bout of home-sickness!!
I'm originally from the lower mainland =)

I hope I wont go into shock when they email.
I tried another place and they just emailed me their total yesterday....
I ordered $23 approx of stuff and thier new total including shipping was somewhere around $47 - I saw the 4 and closed the email... LOL


----------



## Lindy (Mar 29, 2009)

Who else have you tried?  I don't order frm Soap & More becasue of their price, it's just outrageous IMO - I didn't however see anything on the resins.

I buy from Voyageur and they give 5% of your order towards your shipping and that works out to be really reasonable - at least for me - I am however in the same province,  The use Canada Post so that helps keep their shipping pretty reasonable and their service has been good too.

HTH


----------



## KSL (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Lindy!
I love shopping canadian!

i will check out thier site..
i am looking for silica gel ~ this is the closest thing I could find from Voyageur:

http://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/store/search.asp

and it seems like its really just for mineral make up and I was looking for more of a thickener for a scrub... (thanks to tabitha for the tip).  I don't think this is the right one... i don't even know if the one from soap and more is the right one either... 

they emailed me back, they want just under $14 for shipping (its a $33 order) which includes the $3.50 handling fee.  Can I rant a little here?  I HATE handling fees... it drives me crazy... i feel like I'm paying to buy from you..... and its not like the products are super cheap to begin with.. you know what I mean?  I dunno if anyone else feels like they're getting ripped of.. a $3.50 charge for the privilige to buy... i understand the reasoning behind it .. packaging and labour or whatever, but IMHO I just feel that that should be rolled into the prices (which from the sounds of it is pricey already) or taken out of thier profits.....

ANNYYYWAYS... enough about that.. they have given 7 days to rescind the order so I'm going to see if Voyageur has the other stuff I want.  If they do and the shipping is better maybe I'll buy from there instead.

The place Tabitha suggested to buy the silica is in the US and they want $18 to ship by FEDEX ground.... *sigh*


----------



## Lindy (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey there - I found 3 products at Voyageur when I looked up "silica" - Dimethicone 350 c.s. - Micronasphere M - & Rhassoul Clay .  I am so far away from being even knowledgeable about scrubs that I have no idea if any of them would work.....

Is it Voyageur or Soap & More that is charging handling fees?  If I do pay handling charges with Voyageur I've never really taken note of it....now of course I'm going to have to pull a couple of invoice to look... :? 

Please let us know how you make out?


----------



## KSL (Mar 30, 2009)

Those are the same three I came up with.
The first one the Dimethicone 350 c.s. is the one that seems like it might be the right one... but heck, what do I know?  

Well, i decided to go ahead and make the order anyway.  :roll: 
Its a small order of things that I'm just trying out so I'm sucking it up as "hobby fees".

It was soap and more lindy - I didn't make an order with Voyageur yet.
Soap and more has some natural colorants I wanted to try out and i Couldn't find those things on Voyageur's website so I went ahead with Soap and More.  I know From Nature with Love has them, I've searched thier site - I didn't do any price comparisons yet, but FNWL is in the US and the shipping again would be rediculous so I thought I'd try them out first.... we'll see what happens.  I'm really hoping this scrub works out or else all this yakking will be for nothing! LOL

Oh, I also got some preservative to try out on the scrub too.


----------



## TheGardener (Mar 30, 2009)

Here is a link to a BC company that has some nice natural colourants:

www.essencesupply.com

I'm quite sure that Voyageur doesn't charge a handling fee.  I use them all the time too.

Shipping from the US with Fedex would cost more than $18.00 because of the high customs brokerage fees and the exchange rate.


----------



## KSL (Apr 2, 2009)

UGH!
I didn't get a notification AGAIN... sorry.

thank you for the link, checking it out now!


----------



## KSL (Apr 3, 2009)

*Order's in!*

Just got my package from Soap and More.
Man, you guys weren't kidding...... i don't have a very good sense of weights and sizes, and so when I opened the box, everything did look pretty small......

I mean, its good for "testing" sizes - but man, you're right, a bit pricey for what I got...... :? 

Well, I'm off today so I'm going to do some cleaning and soaping!


----------



## hem06 (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, when I lived in Calgary and was just starting soaping, that is where I went.

Once I found more online suppliers, I started ordering and paying shipping, and still paying less that the prices there.

If you are in TO, NDA is closest to you, and IMO has the best prices.
(Can you tell I really like them?   )


----------



## KSL (Jul 6, 2009)

I am VERY close to NDA... 30 min drive.
And Canwax is even closer at about 15 mins.

I buy alot from both just because of the convenience.
NDA has awesome prices, but I am not really liking alot of thier FO's.

Canwax's are very potent.
I tried thier Coconut Flavour Oil and that didn't have much scent to it at all ~ so I'm looking to find another place.

I did try Aquarius' Flavor Oil, and its pretty nice.  Might stick with them =)


----------

